# Hi Bill Creasy



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I missed your intro post ----too late to reply. I am in the upstate of SC with SCSARDA.........

I know that Alan Lantz up there is talking about HR dog. So are you guys on the same group?
Do you know who you will cert with?

We have certified our team HR dogs through Mickey at NAPWDA and Tracy at IPWDA (Basic + Advanced), looking at taking the NSDA test in Feb to add to the mix and hope to get to a LETS seminar next year too.....We have trained with K Holbrook and really liked her a lot (she in W Virgina) and hope to get up there for some more shallow grave training which is something we are really focusing on right now.....


----------

